# lost

## Katagoto

thanksLast edited by Katagoto on Tue Sep 27, 2011 6:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Katagoto,

I suspect a USB power issue.  Please post the contents of /proc/bus/usb/devices ensure you keyboard is listed there.

Overloaded USB ports can do several things depending the vendor these range from

Just working anyway

Shutting down, so no devices connected to the overloaded root hub work.

Load shedding so that only some devices work

Shutting down and restarting every few seconds

It sounds like you are in the last group.  I don't understand why it works with Urban Terror though.

----------

## Katagoto

thanksLast edited by Katagoto on Tue Sep 27, 2011 6:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Katagoto,

/proc/bus/usb/devices  needs the usb filesystem option in the kernel.  lsusb -v provides similar information.

What I want to do is to work out the power needed from each of your USB root hubs to power all connected devices.

A root hub is normally a pair of stacked USB sockets. Each root hub is permitted to supply 500mA total before funny things start happening.

Try your keyboard as the only thing connected to a single pair of USB sockets.  Your Bus 002 has a lot of devices connected.

```
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 041e:0401 Creative Technology, Ltd

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:08b2 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 4000

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 046d:c068 Logitech, Inc. G500 Laser Mouse

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 046d:c318 Logitech, Inc. Illuminated Keyboard 
```

The  QuickCam Pro 4000 needs a lot of power, the illumination in an illuminated keyboard is a lot for USB to supply too.

Move the keyboard around until lsusb shows it has a bus to itself, other than the root hub.

----------

## Katagoto

Thanks.Last edited by Katagoto on Tue Sep 27, 2011 6:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## illuminated

I have the same keyboard and I've never had such problem

----------

## Katagoto

 *illuminated wrote:*   

> I have the same keyboard and I've never had such problem

 

Which ebuilds do you use ?

I made a diff of my lspci -vv :

```
# diff usb_normal usb_anormal 

326,327c326,327

<    Port 1: 0000.0103 power enable connect

<    Port 2: 0000.0100 power

---

>    Port 1: 0000.0100 power

>    Port 2: 0000.0103 power enable connect

1384c1384

< Bus 001 Device 005: ID 046d:c318 Logitech, Inc. Illuminated Keyboard

---

> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 046d:c318 Logitech, Inc. Illuminated Keyboard
```

For your help,

By advance,

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Katagoto,

Your keyboard says 

```
MaxPower              300mA
```

so its not likely to be a USB root hub going into power limit too soon.

What USB drivers do you use in the kernel?  

Put your kernel .config file on a pastebin site please.

----------

## Katagoto

ThanksLast edited by Katagoto on Tue Sep 27, 2011 6:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Katagoto,

```
CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y
```

should be off. It generates large amounts of logspam and sometimes interferes with the normal operation of some devices.

```
CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD_DEBUGGING is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y
```

all looks good.  Thats USB3 supppot and USB2 support with Transaction Translation to take care of USB1 traffic too.[/code]

```
CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y
```

should be off. These are drivers for USB1

The Transaction Translation above is preferred.

Fix your kernel settings with make menuconfig then rebuild[/code] and reinstall your kernel.

----------

